# Tapatalk issue



## Adz (Jan 29, 2008)

I can't log in through Tapatalk but can through thr browser on my phone, anyone else having this issue?


----------



## G-man99 (Jul 15, 2008)

Did do earlier but looks like the whole thing has been updated and a new version is on my phone now!


----------



## Dazza (Aug 7, 2010)

And it sucks.

Gone back to 4.9.5 as new one is a right mess, and forcing ads is a joke.

Look on play store and see how many are kicking up about it.


----------



## Adz (Jan 29, 2008)

Still can't get on, it's showing this:

View attachment 163010


----------



## Lorian (Apr 9, 2003)

Adz said:


> Still can't get on, it's showing this:
> 
> View attachment 163010


What about now?


----------



## Adz (Jan 29, 2008)

Still same mate


----------



## Lorian (Apr 9, 2003)

Dazzza said:


> And it sucks.
> 
> Gone back to 4.9.5 as new one is a right mess, and forcing ads is a joke.
> 
> Look on play store and see how many are kicking up about it.


No definite date yet, but the next big UK-M upgrade will remove the need for Tapatalk as we're implementing a mobile optimized version.


----------



## bogbrush (Sep 19, 2013)

I just logged out then back on all is ok!

Withdrawal symptoms today!


----------



## Adz (Jan 29, 2008)

Working fine now, no idea what it was


----------

